# Alli temporarily unavailable



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Alli was pulled from the shelves March 27 due to multiple product tampering incidents. Should be back in stock before long.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I just called GSK. They haven't started restocking Alli yet. They don't know when they might start restocking. They say the investigation is ongoing and they won't start restocking until it's complete.

Insanity.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

GSK has put Alli on hold. Articles indicate that GSK has sold most of its over-the-counter products to other companies, and they also have been wanting to get rid of Alli for a long time.

http://www.fiercepharmamanufacturin...till-held-hostage-roche-gmp-issues/2012-04-23

I don't know if GSK has any intention of marketing Alli again. Time will tell...


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

People could just always start consuming less fat.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

plowjockey said:


> People could just always start consuming less fat.


I use it for guilt-free buffets and prime rib dinners.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Nevada said:


> I use it for guilt-free buffets and prime rib dinners.


That sound's fine, but anyone who is using it for real weight loss, is just wasting their time and money, IMO.

Unless they plan on staying on it for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

plowjockey said:


> That sound's fine, but anyone who is using it for real weight loss, is just wasting their time and money, IMO.
> 
> Unless they plan on staying on it for the rest of their lives.


You know what they say -- better living through chemistry. lol

But seriously, if it helps people reach their weight loss goals I find it difficult to object.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Alli is still not available. I called GSK today (1-800-671-2554) and asked what's up with that. The agent told me that they don't expect distribution to resume until sometime next year, but she didn't say why.

I'm using Xenical instead, but it's more expensive than Alli was. I'm paying $100 plus $25 shipping for 84 of the 120 mg capsules through alldaychemist.com. At least I can get it without a prescription.


----------

